# Grand Canyon Panorama



## 512 (Sep 19, 2009)

removed due forum unsubscription


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## syphlix (Sep 19, 2009)

can't u just post a larger version of your photos instead of these thumbnails?

i like the light and shadows... horizon is nearly centered though..


----------



## 512 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi there, as i said to kundalini and Dagwood56, i have room problems on the hosting server and (i don't know why) if i link the 800x600 image it doesn't appear in the post. so i use this "method", i give you a preview, if you like it you enlarge it, if you don't you just close the topic and read something else. I don't use Flickr or similar 'cause i prefer having my own webspace to manage and link.
I hope you can understand. 

the horizon is too centered i noticed it, i'll keep in mind for the next time, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bp4life71 (Sep 19, 2009)

Perfect picture that really makes you believe God exists.  How else could something so beautiful exist!

I loved the picture.


----------



## nateMN (Sep 19, 2009)

bp4life71 said:


> How else could something so beautiful exist!


Erosion over millions of years.


----------



## hankejp (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice photo.  

Personal preferance on my part, but I would like to see the sky a little more blue.

Love the shot though.


----------



## 512 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with you for the blue sky,but i hadn't the polarizing filter that time.
thank you all for replys


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 20, 2009)

Me again.  Because of my slow dial up I still can't see the larger image, so I can't offer any C&C. But I can see this thumbnail well enough to say I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Goontz (Sep 20, 2009)

It's really a shame that you can't embed your images here directly, it looks like you get some really good shots. However, to be completely honest, I just don't feel like clicking on them to visit your blog and then clicking on the image there just to get a decent resolution. 

For what it's worth, I've done that before and was able to embed your image into a post for testing purposes (using preview post only, not actually posting) with no problem at all. Are you sure you're doing it right? 

That said, the tiny version of this looks really nice.


----------



## hulk (Sep 20, 2009)

nateMN said:


> bp4life71 said:
> 
> 
> > How else could something so beautiful exist!
> ...


You're on reddit BTW.


----------



## nateMN (Sep 20, 2009)

hulk said:


> nateMN said:
> 
> 
> > bp4life71 said:
> ...


Didn't mean for it to be a religious comment if that's what you're implying. Wikipedia Grand Canyon.

I do like the image. It has a lot of contrast/shadows, but a little too centered for my taste though.


----------



## Photoartomation (Sep 21, 2009)

The colors are really good. What a beautiful place.


----------



## 512 (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you guys


----------



## anon4321 (Sep 21, 2009)

nateMN said:


> hulk said:
> 
> 
> > nateMN said:
> ...


 
You're on Digg now.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 21, 2009)

so 4,000+ views from digg and reddit because nate said erosion created the grand canyon? 
nate your quick wit and logical retort has gained you internet stardom! :thumbup:


----------



## MikeBookPro (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL.  #1 on Digg's "Top in all Topics" right now.


----------



## NateMN for President (Sep 21, 2009)

nateMN said:


> hulk said:
> 
> 
> > nateMN said:
> ...



Front Page Digg and rising.  Well done young Nate - quite possibly the most obtuse response to a post that I have ever seen!  Implying that there is  NO GOD?


----------



## nateMNrulez (Sep 21, 2009)

NateMN for President said:


> nateMN said:
> 
> 
> > hulk said:
> ...



International Fame, just hit The Netherlands!
www.dumpert.nl - Even een creationistje POWNEN

:lmao:


----------



## chammer (Sep 21, 2009)

this is now an epic thread. i just had to post in it.

nice shot too btw, and great comment, nate lol


----------



## nobody (Sep 21, 2009)

nateMN said:


> bp4life71 said:
> 
> 
> > How else could something so beautiful exist!
> ...



A carpenter made a chair using his tools in the workshop.  It was then placed in a shop, and many people saw how well made it was.

Through the chair, nateMN sees the tools; bp4life71 sees the carpenter.


----------



## kanye (Sep 21, 2009)

bp4life71 said:


> Perfect picture that really makes you believe God exists.  How else could something so beautiful exist!
> 
> I loved the picture.




Yo, _Im going to let you finish, but_ Poseidon was one of the best gods of all times


----------



## 512 (Sep 21, 2009)

10K visits to this topic only for a digg? surprising...


----------



## futureblues26 (Sep 21, 2009)

nobody said:


> nateMN said:
> 
> 
> > bp4life71 said:
> ...


A chair is something you can prove has a maker. You may have put together a chair yourself at one point. Or maybe you saw somebody carve a chair from wood. Maybe you spotted the tools by the chair. Or maybe you've seen carving and/or woodworks in process by photo/video or by personal experience. It's also almost never hard to personally contact the maker should he/she still be alive. If the chair is too old for that, you can contact descendants and find out what they know about their ancestor(s).

You can do none of these things for the world or the universe. There are no tools to be seen. There is no evidence for having a creator.

You should go to a university and take intro to philosophy or the like. You'll cover alot of God stuff, where most of the 'proofs' used today are just the same 5-7 rebundled concepts.


----------



## Joves (Sep 21, 2009)

nateMN said:


> hulk said:
> 
> 
> > nateMN said:
> ...


 The canyon is difficult to not center due to its size. My 10.5 fish does a good job on it though.
 BTW. It is a very nice shot.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 21, 2009)

The atheists seem to take great pride in mocking those who believe in God.  They must be bored today to zero in on such a simple post.  

Great shot of the Grand Canyon, regardless of who, what, or how it was created.


----------



## fokker (Sep 21, 2009)

Posting in epic thread.

Good picture.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 21, 2009)

TPF is now /b/.

GO!


----------



## nateMN (Sep 21, 2009)

heh, got a text from a buddy saying he saw my picture on digg's front page. 4700 diggs and 12000+ views of this thread, funny. *steps quietly out the back door*


----------



## 512 (Sep 22, 2009)

thank you for your comments. I like this picture, but i wasn't completely satisfied, your hints explained me why


----------



## mrbitters (Sep 23, 2009)

nobody said:


> nateMN said:
> 
> 
> > Erosion over millions of years.
> ...



Jesus was supposedly born of the Virgin Mary and as such, Jesus inherited none of his father Joseph's carpentry skills. Jesus could not make a chair regardless of what tools you gave him.

also, nice picture.


----------



## Digga (Sep 23, 2009)

nobody said:


> nateMN said:
> 
> 
> > bp4life71 said:
> ...



And nobody actually buys it.


----------



## Downing (Oct 6, 2009)

First of all, nice photo. I like how the clouds are kind of a reflection of the canyon

I haven't been on the forum in a couple weeks then I see this I thought Paul Bunyan dug the Grand Canyon dragging his axe behind him. - CollegeHumor picture


----------



## MojicaPhotography (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, didn't get to see it


----------



## Goontz (Jan 15, 2010)

MojicaPhotography said:


> Oh, didn't get to see it


Bummer, if only you were here 4 months ago when this topic was actually active...


----------

